# Obama kickin some ass in graph form



## yuyuyup (Oct 7, 2010)

graphs; some are graphy, others are way pimpin'


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry dude, but that picture is a little to "graph"-ic for forums. I MAKE PUN.

But Americans, like most people, are stupid and can't read stats nor do they care about it. They care more about pointless subjects and hype than actual issues.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 7, 2010)

well i'll be damned...


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 7, 2010)

Least he's doing his job and fixing part of the economy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay Obama


----------



## Advi (Oct 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, but that picture is a little to "graph"-ic for forums. I MAKE PUN.
> 
> But Americans, like most people, are stupid and can't read stats nor do they care about it. They care more about pointless subjects and hype than actual issues.


soshulism iz bad


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 7, 2010)

This is pure win.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

_"There are three types of lies -- lies, damn lies, and statistics." 

~Charles Wentworth Dilke (?)_


Until jobs are actually easier to come by in America, I will not believe this propaganda.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> _"There are three types of lies -- lies, damn lies, and statistics."
> 
> ~Charles Wentworth Dilke (?)_


That's a damn lie.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> _"There are three types of lies -- lies, damn lies, and statistics."
> 
> ~Charles Wentworth Dilke (?)_
> 
> ...


i need to add this to my fav quotes on facebook


----------



## Trulen (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome.  I've got two years until I get out of college.  I'd like a job when I get out.  Helps pay the student loans!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 7, 2010)

It only LOOKS like an upturn because they don't count the people who's unemployment benefits have ended.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

^exactly. this needs to brought to the attenshun uv da mediaz


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 7, 2010)

Your graph doesn't show any period of time when the democrats weren't in control of both houses of Congress. Bush has nothing, or at most very little, to do with it. I'm not saying that in his defense, it's just the truth. He was a lame duck from the 2006 election till he walked out the door. The Congress passes the laws and sets the policies that drive, or hinder, the economy. A major factor, like the jenga block that starts the collapse, in triggering the recession that hit in 2008 was Congress jacking up the minimum wage in 2007. Employers have to adjust prices of the goods and services they sell to compensate for the higher payroll costs, and consumers get hit with those higher prices. Consumers buy less. Employers lay off workers when sales fall and profit margins are hit. Those newly unemployed who bought homes on subprime loans start defaulting. Dominoes start to fall. Happens every time the minimum wage is raised, to varying degrees. 

See http://alineofsight.com/policy/2007-minimu...actor-recession

You can choose to blame Bush or laud Obama, but its the Congress that deserves most of the credit for this shit.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> It only LOOKS like an upturn because they don't count the people who's unemployment benefits have ended.



Yeah that's Obama sycophantic love fest chart if there ever was one.  The only job he has more or less created have been government jobs.  That chart as already mentioned accounts for just a small piece of reality because it counts nothing for those who have given hope up finding a job and those who have run out of their good years worth of benefits.  Also some of those jobs that weren't government, many of those are shitty retail level or the type part time jobs compared to what those people had been working.  Sure employment maybe at 9.6%, it looks nicer, because if they count those who ran out of benefits and gave up shit it's up in the mid teens easy, and even a little nastier if you count the people who found part time shit work that isn't going to make the bills either.  Once he gives up attacking businesses and the dems are shoved of a congressional majority with threats of taxes, added cost digs (say if they keep insurance vs shovel people into obamacare), and starts finding ways to help truly promote private sector jobs things will not improve much as his politics are stifling the hell out of the entire recovery.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't be fooled, both parties are pro-business.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> It only LOOKS like an upturn because they don't count the people who's unemployment benefits have ended.



And they didn't do this in the Bush years either.

Anyway, is it an unemployment graph or an employment graph?  'Job gains' would seem to indicate it's counting the number of jobs rather than the number of unemployed.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2010)

How the fuck can it start at zero? It also doesn't give us a starting number, just a steep decline then a raising. Calling bullshit.


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 8, 2010)

On a personal level I like Obama, I even like "some" of his policies. Bush Jr. I hate and want to.... But his Dad was alright. People are always like the last great President we had was JFK or FDR or whoever, but thats BS. We have NEVER had a great president. Why? Because Our version of Democracy sucks. As does all other forms of government that empower the few at the cost of the many. We need a 2nd real revolution in this country, one that will level the playing field for all and institute a form of government that keeps it level forever. From birth to death; Rights, Total Equality, Justice, Opportunity, and Pursuit of Happiness for all. This is my vision of an Utiopian society, and my dream for America.


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 8, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> On a personal level I like Obama, I even like "some" of his policies. Bush Jr. I hate and want to.... But his Dad was alright. People are always like the last great President we had was JFK or FDR or whoever, but thats BS. We have NEVER had a great president. Why? Because Our version of Democracy sucks. As does all other forms of government that empower the few at the cost of the many. We need a 2nd real revolution in this country, one that will level the playing field for all and institute a form of government that keeps it level forever. From birth to death; Rights, Total Equality, Justice, Opportunity, and Pursuit of Happiness for all. This is my vision of an Utiopian society, and my dream for America.


Agreed.  I am a communist, and what you said is pretty much what I believe in.  It is never going to happen, but I do think Obama has done a great job to give equal opportunity to everyone with the health care law.

PS I guarantee some right-wing nut job Tea Partier is gonna start spouting shit in the next few posts.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> elmoreas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean
inb4 right-wing nut job Tea Partier is gonna start spouting shit in the next few posts.

I like Obama but the chart is too small I can't see it.
nvm I can read it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 9, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Anyway, is it an unemployment graph or an employment graph?  'Job gains' would seem to indicate it's counting the number of jobs rather than the number of unemployed.










Ok, look at the graph. It shows jobs lossed or gained for a given month. It is misleading in that it seems to make it look like more people are employed now than in October 07. Not so. The numbers are cumulative. Every time the graph is below the zero line, that's _additional_ jobs lost in that month. So stack all those negative lines end to end, from Feb 08 right thru to Nov 09, and that's how far below the zero line we went backwards. Then take the 'positive' job months and subtract from the bottom and that's how far we came forward as of April 2010. Of course, many of those jobs back in the spring were census takers and were just temporary. After April we started back down the shithole. The latest number that came out today was another 95,000 lost last month, and unemployment at 9.6%. When Obama took office unemployment was still around 6-7% (remember the trillion dollar borrowed "stimulus" package was supposed to keep us from going past 8%). And back in October 2006, just before the democrats took control of both houses of Congress, unemployment was 4.4%.

The graph is only good news to those who want to see it that way.


----------

